# headphones for xbox 360



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Currently looking at Turtle Beach X3's. Anything else good at that price point (or lower)?

Cheers


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

tritton ax360 pro are supposed to be the business 
still a bit pricey thou
and you'd look like a space man lol


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive got the X1 & X4 and theyre both awesome. You wont find anything better than the X3 at that price point mate and i can recommend a company to you. LimeXB360 who have next day delivery.:thumb: A friend had the X1 and now has the Tritton AX360 and loves them but hey, what you need to ask youself is A: Are you bothered by wires B: Are you willing to pay over £100 for headphones.
From my experience they are the single best product ive bought in the last few years. You have a definite advantage in games like COD online and you wont get any grief off the missus. Im after a set of Astro A40 but theyre approx £250! At the mo though all my cash is going on Detailing stuff so i'll stick with the X4 which i have to say are awesome!
Word of warning though, if you have a plasma the IR radiation can giv ethe wireless phones a crackle.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

GIZTO29 said:


> you wont get any grief off the missus.


Well, I wont hear it anyway. :lol:

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

If your really into it the MLG players use these: http://www.astrogaming.com/products/detail/12/A40-MLG-Edition/?engine=mlg&keyword=1&utm_source=mlg


----------



## TT Roadster (Jan 7, 2010)

X1's for my money, they are wired but cost less and don't require batteries so are a bit lighter to wear. £45 well spent!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive actually spalshed out and got the Astro A40s now aswell as the TB X4 and the astros are awesome! Available in the UK now which was the main stumbling block due to shipping costs. £200 from Limexb360. 
Thanks Phil


----------

